# US Air Skinflints



## Kauai Kid (May 28, 2008)

Now they aren't even giving out 0.5 oz sacks of Pretzels on the flights to and from Hawaii.

They are even considering making passengers utilize tokens for the bathroom facilities.   

Sterling


----------



## Karen G (May 28, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> .
> 
> They are even considering making passengers utilize tokens for the bathroom facilities.


That reminds me of one of the best and funniest tv commercials that Alaska Airlines ever had.  A guy was going through the cabin trying to get change for the pay toilets, and he was really dancing around toward the end offering a few dollars for a quarter.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 29, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> Now they aren't even giving out 0.5 oz sacks of Pretzels on the flights to and from Hawaii.
> 
> They are even considering making passengers utilize tokens for the bathroom facilities.
> 
> Sterling



I wonder how long they'd keep this up if people start handing the flight attendents used attends midway through the flights?


----------



## azsunluvr (May 29, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> They are even considering making passengers utilize tokens for the bathroom facilities.
> 
> Sterling



I haven't heard that one yet, and I work for USAir. We usually get a heads up on changes. I'll look through my email updates, but I think that would have been the talk of the office if we'd heard about it!


----------



## Dave M (May 30, 2008)

Don't take Sterling too seriously. See this thread for more of his news reports of airline changes....


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 30, 2008)

azsunluvr said:


> I haven't heard that one yet, and I work for USAir. We usually get a heads up on changes. I'll look through my email updates, but I think that would have been the talk of the office if we'd heard about it!




Just curious and nosy:  How much does the CEO of US Air make yearly?

Sterling


----------



## gstepic (May 30, 2008)

*We booked US Air for our upcoming trip*

We booked in December for our trip this coming October and I was very pleased with the fare. It was cheaper than our tickets this past November and we are flying into Maui and out of Oahu, which usually jacks up prices.

If I can save a hundred bucks on my flights I can deal with small charges. Of course what i really want is having it all! 

Gary


----------



## topdog (May 30, 2008)

*Washington, DC to Hawaii*

Just for fun, I priced US Air for a mid-October trip to Hawaii.  For my wife and I, it would cost $3500 round trip for 2 coach class airfares.  More than I would pay, but maybe they will have a better price as time gets closer.


----------



## PigsDad (May 30, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> Just curious and nosy:  How much does the CEO of US Air make yearly?


$11.34 million total compensation last year, according to Forbes.  

That's more than a few bags of peanuts or pretzels.

Kurt


----------



## PrettyKitties (May 30, 2008)

topdog said:


> Just for fun, I priced US Air for a mid-October trip to Hawaii.  For my wife and I, it would cost $3500 round trip for 2 coach class airfares.  More than I would pay, but maybe they will have a better price as time gets closer.



Out of IAD or DCA?  My goodness, that's steep!


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 31, 2008)

gstepic said:


> We booked in December for our trip this coming October and I was very pleased with the fare. It was cheaper than our tickets this past November and we are flying into Maui and out of Oahu, which usually jacks up prices.
> 
> If I can save a hundred bucks on my flights I can deal with small charges. Of course what i really want is having it all!
> 
> Gary



On our last trip to Hawaii, the Captain and Co-pilot were both 15 min late arriving to fly the plane to Phoenix.  At Phoenix the Captain was late, the $60 dot matrix printer went south so there was a delay in giving the release orders signed, the door adjar light wouldn't go off in the cockpit.  It took the maintenance crew about 30 minutes to repair it.  We got into Lihue about 45 minutes late.

On the return flight I had the audacity to politely request a second bags of 0.5 oz pretzels and the "stewardess" literally threw the bag at me!

At least the next time I don't have to worry about catching a fly ball of pretzels from the "stewardess". 

Sterling


----------



## topdog (May 31, 2008)

*Washington DC to Maui*

It was IAD (Washington Dulles Airport) to OGG (Kahului, Maui), looking only at the flights with one-stop, in SFO.  There were cheaper quotes for flights with additional stops, which is more than I would want to do.


----------



## california-bighorn (May 31, 2008)

I don't care about a bag of peanuts or pretzels. If I really wanted them I'd bring my own real size bag with me. 
But, since this at least started out ragging on US Air, I add that you never want to get into a situation where you need to deal with their customer service department. I used to think they were the very worst and I still rate them very low, but my recent dealing with Hawaiian Air moves US Air to the 2nd worst customer service right after Hawaiian.


----------



## PrettyKitties (May 31, 2008)

topdog said:


> It was IAD (Washington Dulles Airport) to OGG (Kahului, Maui), looking only at the flights with one-stop, in SFO.  There were cheaper quotes for flights with additional stops, which is more than I would want to do.



Oh my - I thought flying out of IAD was generally cheaper than DCA.  I swore after our trip to Maui & flying out of IAD that I would never to it again & would use DCA next time.  I know what you mean about fewer stops - I didn't pay rock bottom fares when we went because I didn't want more than one stopover.


----------



## KauaiMark (May 31, 2008)

*Comparing apples and oranges...*



gstepic said:


> ...If I can save a hundred bucks on my flights I can deal with small charges. Of course what i really want is having it all!
> Gary



Comparing air fares used to be easy. 

Now you have to take into account in addition to the air fare, if it includes the extra charges for 2nd checked bag?, charges for 1st checked bag?, aisle seat?, window seat?, mandatory fuel surcharges, etc


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 1, 2008)

california-bighorn said:


> I don't care about a bag of peanuts or pretzels. If I really wanted them I'd bring my own real size bag with me.
> But, since this at least started out ragging on US Air, I add that you never want to get into a situation where you need to deal with their customer service department. I used to think they were the very worst and I still rate them very low, but my recent dealing with Hawaiian Air moves US Air to the 2nd worst customer service right after Hawaiian.




Consumer Reports rates US Air and United as the worst in customer service.
Guess it just depends on the day and phase of the moon.

Sterling


----------



## dmharris (Jun 1, 2008)

*Since we're ranting . . .*

I hate all these petty charges. If the airlines were smart they'd just build them into the overall fare. I believe it creates bad PR for them to nickel and dime us (ah, that would be $10 and $15) about each little thing. Just raise the darn fare and if we want to pay it we will, and if we can't or don't want to, we won't. They just make me angry at them rather than empathetic. They come off looking petty and not customer service minded (where'd I get that idea that's what they should be about?) I think they're being stupid in how they handle their marketing and PR by charging for these "incidentals". 

My 2 cents.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 1, 2008)

Now it would be great PR and team building if the CEOs of US Air and other Airlines took a 10-20% pay cut and raised their employees compensation during these times when airlines are struggling to stay in business.

Sterling


----------



## Karen G (Jun 1, 2008)

There was a funny cartoon in our paper today that showed a flight attendant giving their usual pre-flight announcements:  "Should there be a sudden drop in air pressure the compartments above your heads will open, oxygen masks will come down, and if you'd like to pay the $15 charge, you may use them."


----------



## dmharris (Jun 1, 2008)

Karen, can you provide a link to that cartoon?


----------



## Karen G (Jun 1, 2008)

I haven't been able to get you a link, but here's where I saw it:

It's on page 6D of the Las Vegas Review Journal in the Viewpoints section. It credits Steve Benson, The Arizona Republic, as the creator. It's on the lower left corner of the page.

If you can't locate it, I can scan it and email it you if you PM me.

I see that I misquoted it slightly. Here's the correct caption:  "In the event of a sudden loss of cabin pressure, an oxygen mask will drop from the compartment above your head. For $15.00 you can activate it."


----------



## Dave M (Jun 1, 2008)

You can find it here. Click on the "See previous Benson cartoons...." link. It's #6 of 42, although that number will change the next time one is published.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks so much, Dave.  You seem to know everything!


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 4, 2008)

Dave M said:


> You can find it here. Click on the "See previous Benson cartoons...." link. It's #6 of 42, although that number will change the next time one is published.



It has moved to #8 now. Thanks for the link.

Sheila


----------



## azsunluvr (Jun 5, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> Just curious and nosy:  How much does the CEO of US Air make yearly?
> 
> Sterling



I'm glad Kurt could answer that for you. I'd have had to look it up. All I know is I LOVE having flight benefits. I travel at least once a month, sometimes 2 or 3 times...for free. I can go see family, or just go have fun. 

My eyes have really been opened. I'm amazed at what it takes to run an airline, just in accounting, where I work. I had no idea! It's no wonder they can't make a profit!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 5, 2008)

I believe that the price of jet fuel has more than doubled in the last year or two so I can understand why airlines are hurting. 


Sterling


----------



## azsunluvr (Jun 8, 2008)

*Jet Blue?*



Kauai Kid said:


> They are even considering making passengers utilize tokens for the bathroom facilities.
> 
> Sterling



I heard a teaser on the radio news yesterday that Jet Blue may be charging for bathroom visits. Didn't stay in the car to hear the story so I don't know if it was a joke or what.


----------



## dmharris (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks all for the link to the political cartoon.  Benson is quite talented.


----------



## cgeidl (Jun 8, 2008)

*Airlines must charge more*

Airlines with the exception of Southwest who gets fuel much cheaper because of options are presently losing money flying at record high capacities.
IMHO the should charge enough to make a profit just like all other busineses do.
I personally favor people paying a little more foor each service over the basic seat and free bathroom. Food,drinks,better seats ,more luggage,- all should be up to the passenger to pay.
I am a stock investor and it is hard to find a US airline that makes sense as an investment long term. Warren Buffet tried with US Air and sold at a small profit but said he thought airlines as a whole were bad investments.


----------



## missmarie (Jun 8, 2008)

*OH I got my US Air Story*

I used to use them frequently to fly back and forth from OC to PHX. Around 2005, I really was willing to pay a little more than the SW rate because I liked the service on the then, America West. Jump up in line at security, occasional 1st class upgrades when available (free) and first to board. 

In 2007 they really started circling the drain. The last straw was when I flew to AZ in the summer, all dressed up in a little skirt sipping my cocktail, when "any nurse or doctor, please report to the back galley". Only one sip into the drink I was straddling, sweating and performing CPR in the back of the plane.
I get motion sick by the way. It was like pulling teeth to get my 5 bucks back for my drink, and when I checked in to go home ...voila, a 1st class upgrade was mine....for an additional 50 bucks!!!!

A business has got to do what they got to do, but it is easier to adjust to changes when the attendants are not so rude. I could never get away with that attitude, and in my job, I've gotta change the attends!!!


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 8, 2008)

dmharris said:


> I hate all these petty charges. If the airlines were smart they'd just build them into the overall fare......Just raise the darn fare and if we want to pay it we will, and if we can't or don't want to, we won't.



My sentiments exactly

GEORGE


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 13, 2008)

*Friday the 13th US Air charge for one bag*

Now USA is charging for the first checked bag.  I'm sure other airlines will follow.

Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 13, 2008)

Here is what should be a permanent link to the cartoon: http://www.azcentral.com/php-bin/commphotos/view.php?id=153447


----------

